# Gente / gentes



## lfvillalobosg

Hola a todos. He escuchado a muchas personas decir, "asistieron 1000 gentes", hasta a Jaime  Sabines dice gentes. pero tengo la duda de que es lo correcto, porque tengo entendido que gente implica plural. agradezco de antemano sus opiniones.


----------



## Mmart

Gente no puede ir acompañado de un número. Con cifras usa *personas*, con "mucha, poca, bastante..." usa *gente*.

*Gentes*, en plural, sólo lo he oído en contextos antropológicos: _Las gentes de aquel lugar_, refiriéndose a un colectivo cultural, social o geográfico.


----------



## Xerinola

lfvillalobosg said:
			
		

> Hola a todos. He escuchado a muchas personas decir, "asistieron 1000 gentes", hasta a Jaime Sabines dice gentes. pero tengo la duda de que es lo correcto, porque tengo entendido que gente implica plural. agradezco de antemano sus opiniones.


 
Hola amig@!
Gentes no existe en castellano, o al menos no sale en el RAE (diccionario de la real academia española). O sea, que yo diría que lo correcto es "Gente". Te dejo la definición del RAE, espero que te ayude a aclarar tus dudas!
*gente**.*(Del lat. _gens, gentis_).*1.* f. Pluralidad de personas.*2.* f. Con respecto a quien manda, conjunto de quienes dependen de él.*3.* f. Cada una de las clases que pueden distinguirse en la sociedad. _Gente del pueblo._ _Gente rica o de dinero._*4.* f. coloq. *familia* (ǁ grupo de personas que viven juntas). _¿Cómo está tu gente?_*5.* f._ Am._ *persona* (ǁ individuo).*6.* f._ Am._ Persona decente. _Creerse gente._ _Hacerse gente._ _Ser gente._*7.* f. desus. *pueblo* (ǁ conjunto de personas de un lugar).*8.* f. pl. desus. Entre los judíos, *gentiles.*

Saludos!


----------



## Bil

Hola

Mi diccionario, el abuelo _Oxford_, dice que la palabra 'gentes' es del estilo literario y que se refiere a los habitantes/las personas.


----------



## Mmart

¡Cuidado Xerinola! Los diccionarios no suelen recojer los plurales, ni los femeninos, y eso no significa que no existan.

Gente y gentes existen, pero la segunda no es plural de la primera.


----------



## Xerinola

Perdona Mmart, pero ¿en que diccionario lo has visto recogido? Ya se que no salen los plurales en los diccionarios, pero la pregunta se refería a que si existía gentes como plural de gente (que por lo que tengo entendido no existe como tal). 
Otra cosa son las expresiones que existen con "gentes", con otro sentido. 

Saludos!


----------



## Bil

*2 gentes* _fpl_ (liter) (habitantes) people _(pl)_; llegó a conocer bien el pais y sus gentes;


----------



## Mmart

En el DRAE sale, si consultas la palabra "gente". Además está Bil diciendo que su diccionario aparece.

Si consultas en el diccionario de Wordreference, te lleva a al entrada "gente", lo mismo que diccionarios.com

Suelo leer toda la información que da el diccionario al consultar una palabra, nunca se sabe qué acepción será la que realmente necesito conocer.

Así que, ya sabes Xerinola, ¡a leer!


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

¡Decir "asistieron 1000 gentes" es horrible! Pero hay más que decir sobre el uso del plural de los sustantivos colectivos. El PDP explica:





> *gente*. *1. *En el español general, este sustantivo femenino se emplea como nombre colectivo no contable y significa ‘personas’: _«La gente acudía a su bar»_ (Obligado _Salsa _[Arg. 2002]); _«En torno a nosotros había un grupo de gente joven que reía y voceaba»_ (Salisachs _Gangrena_ [Esp. 1975]). *Como otros nombres colectivos, admite un plural expresivo, usado casi exclusivamente en la lengua literaria*: _«Fue ella quien me introdujo en las cosas, en las comidas, en las gentes de aquí»_ (Benedetti _Primavera _[Ur. 1982]).


Yo me había hecho una pregunta similar respecto del plural de _plata _(dinero). Lo normal es usar el singular, pero no es raro encontrar frases como 

- Las *platas* de los turistas fomentan el desarrollo de la región.
- Se confirma desvío de *platas* de programas de empleo a campañas políticas.

En ambos casos el singular no cambiaría el sentido de las frases, pero, a mi ver, el plural transmite cierta idea de diversidad de orígenes o fines, da mayor sentido de heterogeneidad, como en la canción "Fiesta" de Joan Manuel Serrat:

_En la noche de San Juan,_
_cómo comparten su pan,_
_su mujer y su galán,_
_*gentes* de cien mil raleas._

No es una sola clase de gente, sino de innumerables.

No me había dado cuenta de que el plural suena más literario como expuso Bil, pero, ciertamente que así es, como lo sería, por ejemplo:

_*Las aguas *del Mar Pacífico bañan las costas occidentales de América._

Contrástese con

_*El agua* del Mar Pacífico....._

Saludos, y como pot data: Hay otra versión de "Fiesta" que modifica el verso _su mujer y su galán _por otro más adecuado para oídos susceptibles.


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Respecto a _gentes,_como plural de gente, no existe y se oye o ve horroroso. Acá en Colombia no se emplea, pero en Ecuador si es de uso cotidiano como sinónimo de personas. Allá se oye por ejemplo, "había 40 gentes haciendo fila...".


----------



## tatius

Pero... ¿¡cómo que no existe "gentes"!?

Acaban de explicar su uso perfectamente, no lo voy a repetir.


----------



## Gévy

Y que me decís del "don de gentes" que parecen tener algunos. ¿Y del derecho de gentes?


----------



## Fernando

Gente es un nombre colectivo y por ello raramente se usa en plural. Sus usos en plural son sobre todo literarios.

Efectivamente existe el Derecho de Gentes (Ius Gentium?), porque en el siglo XVI era una especie de sinónimo de "pueblos".

Nunca lo he visto empleado como contable: "había 40 gentes", aunque el diccionario de la RAE lo dé como americanismo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Puestal vez en España no se escucha pero como indica Fernando es un Americanismo, en México mucha gente lo usa pero concuerdo con los demás de que se escucha Horrible, normalmente cuanod una persona dice GENTE*S *se le tacha de inculta,naca,etc ,etc.


----------



## lfvillalobosg

Hola a todos, y muchas gracias por sus comentarios, me queda claro que gentes no va acompañada de numero, pero se puede usar para darle más expresión a una oración. En Espero curarme de tí de Jaime Sabines(que fue de donde surgio la duda) dice: " Entre las  gentes, a un lado de tus gentes y las mías..." eso se oye bien, pero si anteponemos un número, gentes es cacofónico ¿no creen?. nuevamente agradesco a todos su tiempo.


----------



## Learning

En el DPD pone:
2. En el español de ciertas zonas de América, especialmente en México y varios países centroamericanos, se usa también con el sentido de ‘persona o individuo’, es decir, como sustantivo contable y no colectivo: «Luis era una gente muy caballerosa» (Prensa [Nic.] 3.2.97); con este sentido, su uso en plural es obligado cuando se desea aludir a más de una persona: «Alrededor de la tina, en la que podían caber cinco gentes, había muchas plantas» (Mastretta Vida [Méx. 1990]). En España solo es normal el uso de gente con referente singular en la expresión buena (o mala) gente, que también se documenta en el español americano: «Yo soy muy buena gente» (Gala Invitados [Esp. 2002]); «Tato, por su parte, no era mala gente» (ÁlvzGil Naufragios [Cuba 2002]).


----------



## Yyrkoon

En cuanto a "1000 gentes" y sin entrar en la polémica de si existe o deja de existir, yo nunca he usado "1000 gentes" pero al menos en mi círculo "1000 de ...." es un coloquialismo de " muchos/muchas ...", así pues "había mil de gente" = "había mucha gente", "he comprado mil de cerveza"="he comprado mucha cerveza" and so on...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

A mi me parece un calco del inglés "1000 people".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Con el fin de ordenar y completar esta conversación -no sé si hubo alguna intención de ello- quiero separar tres cosas.

Primero, que en su significado más general, gente es un sustantivo colectivo que se refiere a "una pluralidad de personas" y por lo tanto no admite plural con este significado, y lo que es más importante, *no puede venir asociaciado con una cantidad determinada*. Se puede decir mucha gente, poca gente, demasiada gente, algo de gente, etcéctera, pero no 1000 gente.

Segundo, que con respecto a la pregunta de lfvillalobosg que dio origen a este hilo, queda claro que el DRAE registra, en su acepción 5, el uso de la palabra gente como sinónimo de persona. El diccionario se refiere a "América" y cuando lo hace no significa que cuando se esté al Oeste de la Línea de Tordesillas automáticamente esta acepción se torna general y la primera cae. Simplemente pone "Am." porque es muy larga la lista de países o regiones de países donde se lo utiliza *también* en este sentido. Tampoco es necesario aclarar si lo hace toda la población, si se considera coloquial, vulgar, culto o generalizado, cosa que ya sabemos que suele cambiar de región en región. Simplemente decir "asistieron 1000 gentes" no deja dudas de que el significado de "gentes" es "personas". De todos modos, a fin de evitar confusiones o gatillar malas interpretaciones por parte de mentes de otras latitudes y longitudes, yo evitaría prolijamente usar "gentes" con el significado de "personas" cuando esto va a ser leído o escuchado por públicos fuera de las fronteras donde sea usual esta acepción.

Tercero y último, sobre la cuestión de si existe un uso válido del plural de la palabra "gente", la respuesta es sí; que es generalizado y válido usado adecuadamente, porque la palabra surge del latín "gens" que es el "clan" y eso es reflejado claramente en las acepciones 2, 3 y 4 del DRAE al referirse a "familia y allegados", "conjunto de dependientes", "clase o estamento social". Su uso expresivo comentado en el DPD sólo es complementario de esto, y no lo sustituye. Además, otras acepciones registran los usos de la palabra "gente" para referirse a una sola persona, justificados en las acepciones 2, 3 y 4.

Ejemplos de usos válidos y generalizados del plural de gente son los siguientes:

a- La expresión "derecho de gentes" que eran los "derechos humanos" de la época romana, o sea, los derechos personales admitidos a los integrantes de todas las etnias del Imperio, con independencia de los derechos propios emergentes de poseer la ciudadanía romana.

b- La expresión "don de gentes" que es la habilidad social y facilidad de trato de una persona para atraerse y persuadir a toda clase de gente.

c- La expresión "decir de gentes" que refiere a aquello generalizado en una sociedad, principalmente la censura de ciertos actos.

d- La expresión "trato de gentes" que denota la habilidad en la vida social.

e- La expresión "hay gentes y gentes" que expresa que hay diferentes clases de individuos en una sociedad.

f- La innumerabilidad de usos cotidianos de "gente" en el sentido de los míos o los tuyos -familia, grupo o equipo- como por ejemplo:

+ Tenemos que conversarlo cada uno con nuestra propia gente, y después, cuando solucionemos el problema, podríamos hacer una comida con nuestras gentes para socializar un poco.
+ Gentes de todas las latitudes convergen a la Plaza de San Pedro para...
+ Cuando reúnes distintas gentes, puede haber problemas (cuando juntas gente de diferente estrato social, nacionalidad, nivel educativo)
+ ...y así conocí a las gentes del lugar. (tuve tratos con todos los estamentos o grupos sociales del lugar)

Ejemplos válidos del uso de "gente" para referirse a una persona son:

1- La acepción 6 para América---> Fulano es gente (es persona decente)
2- La expresión general "ser buena gente" ---> Mengano es buena gente (es persona bondadosa y desinteresada)
3- El saludo "gente de paz" para contestar a "¿quién llama a la puerta?"
4- La expresión usada en América ---> Zutano es muy gente (es recto, honesto e irreprochable)

Por último, el uso literario de gentes en el sentido de pluralidad de personas pero dando un matiz de distinción graduable.

Resumen:
- En algunas partes se usa "gentes" en el sentido de "personas". Es válido o no, y generalizado o no, dentro de cada marco regional. Como generalización a todo el público hispanohablante puede ser criticable. Al momento de ser usado en su contexto adecuado, "los de afuera son de palo".
- En plural "gentes" y el uso de "gente" para referirse a una sola persona son validos y bastante extendibles a toda la lengua. Aquí la situación se invierte y los problemas son de apreciación local.
- El reaccionar automáticamente ante el plural "gentes" de manera reprobatoria es un caso más de sobrecorrección; un fenómeno social y lingüístico donde gente medianamente educada extiende la regla primaria por fuera de sus límites e incluso avasalla usos establecidos que son habituales cuando se tiene más educación. Esta es la peor sobrecorrección, porque lo hacen personas bastante educadas con cierta capacidad dialéctica y arman unos tole-tole increíbles en estos hilos (Si les queda alguna duda, tole es "*2.* m. Rumor de desaprobación, que va cundiendo entre las *gentes*, contra alguien o algo. Úsase más repetido.").
Y hago un llamado a no romper más las pelotas en estos foros con la sobrecorrección, la excelencia del modelo general por sobre los usos locales establecidos y la supuesta distinción de los modelos españoles por sobre los americanos. Todo esto está por debajo de la dignidad y utilidad que estos foros deben tener.

Apéndice con ejemplos sobre sobrecorrección

- "... agregue el harina en forma de lluvia..."
- "¿Donde está la Avenida Callado?" (por Callao)
- "El autor ha muerto en 1786"
- "se dice 'don de gente', está mal 'don de gentes' "


----------



## Pretty G.

Yo aun sigo confundida...y tengo una pregunta acerca de eso...Yo e escuchado a personas decir..."Una Gente"... No se supone que gente es plural y no deberia usarse el singular 1...¿Es correcto o no?


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Pretty G.: lo que pasa es que en Centroamérica, la palabra gente es utilizada para designar a la persona o personas si es plural, pero me parece que es una incorrección. Acá en Colombia nunca es usado este vocablo así, ni creo que en España tampoco. Los ecuatorianos también lo usan como en Centroamérica.
Eduardo L.


----------



## e.ma

Entiendo el uso de "las gentes" en el sentido de "los pueblos" (implicando que abarca varios conjuntos humanos).

Pero lo de usarlo en sustitución de "la gente" siempre pensé que era un invento de Julio Iglesias 
(también pienso que Papá Noel como tal lo inventó Coca-Cola)


----------



## yserien

¿Es correcto decir las gentes de Madrid ?
Lo normal sería decir la gente de Madrid aunque se trate de millones de personas.
¿Gramaticalmente admite plural gente ?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La verdad es que la pregunta es buena. Desde el punto de vista gramátical la verdad es que no lo sé, pero desde un punto de vista semántico yo veo una pequeña diferencia.

Tal y como lo veo, si decimos "la gente de Madrid pasará calor este verano", nos referimos simplemente a que los que viven en Madrid, van a tener calor (parece una perogrullada, pero no lo es). Por otro lado, si decimos "las gentes de Madrid van a pasar calor", hacemos hincapié en que todo el mundo pasará calor, independientemente de si se es de clase alta (gente tipo A, por decir algo), clase media (gente tipo B)... los del barrio tal, los del barrio cual.

No sé si me explico. Aunque, puede ser que sea simplemente una visión personal.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

Sí, claro, según el DPD:

Como otros nombres colectivos, admite un plural expresivo, usado casi exclusivamente en la lengua literaria.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Siempre me había sonado fatal lo de "*gentes*", "*cinco gentes*", etc. pero bueno, vale saber que su uso no es incorrecto, al menos en algunos países.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## LunaSabina

Hola Erasmo,

Encontré esta información que puede ayudarte a entender por qué "gente" se utiliza en plurar en algunos países, aunque gramaticalmente es incorrecto. El que sea utilizado, no implica que sea apropiado.

*gente*. *1. *En el español general, este sustantivo femenino se emplea como nombre colectivo no contable y significa ‘personas’: _«La gente acudía a su bar»_ (Obligado _Salsa _[Arg. 2002]); _«En torno a nosotros había un grupo de gente joven que reía y voceaba»_ (Salisachs _Gangrena_ [Esp. 1975]). Como otros nombres colectivos, admite un plural expresivo, usado casi exclusivamente en la lengua literaria: _«Fue ella quien me introdujo en las cosas, en las comidas, en las gentes de aquí»_ (Benedetti _Primavera _[Ur. 1982]). La divergencia entre su referente (plural) y su número gramatical (singular) puede dar lugar a errores de concordancia.
*2. *En el español de ciertas zonas de América, especialmente en México y varios países centroamericanos, se usa también con el sentido de ‘persona o individuo’, es decir, como sustantivo contable y no colectivo: _«Luis era una gente muy caballerosa»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 3.2.97); con este sentido, su uso en plural es obligado cuando se desea aludir a más de una persona: _«Alrededor de la tina, en la que podían caber cinco gentes, había muchas plantas»_ (Mastretta _Vida _[Méx. 1990]). En España solo es normal el uso de _gente_ con referente singular en la expresión _buena_ (o _mala_) _gente, _que también se documenta en el español americano: _«Yo soy muy buena gente»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]); _«Tato, por su parte, no era mala gente»_ (ÁlvzGil _Naufragios_ [Cuba 2002]).
*3. *En el español coloquial de muchos países de América se emplea también, como adjetivo o como sustantivo, con el sentido de ‘[persona] honesta, amable y servicial’ y ‘[persona] distinguida o de buena posición’: _«Sería conveniente que llamara al doctor Pereyda _[...];_ él es muy gente y seguramente no le cobrará»_ (Olivera _Enfermera _[Méx. 1991]); _«Ese es para mí menos que nada, aunque estos caballeros hablen de él como si fuera gente» _(Piglia _Respiración _[Arg. 1980]).


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También en España se habla ahora de tener el "don de gentes". Y desde hace siglos existe el Derecho de gentes (y qué controversia.... jejeje).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Kangy

No sé por qué, pero "gentes" me suena despectivo o.o


----------



## Namarne

Jellby said:


> Como otros nombres colectivos, admite un *plural expresivo*, usado casi exclusivamente en la lengua literaria.


Como cuando se dice: _Madrid y sus gentes._


----------



## Pachuzka

Én el DRAE no existe "gentes". Además me parece que se escucha horrible!!!! Gente es un conjunto de personas , así que es incorrecto decir "gentes" porque "gente" _per se_ es plural.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

LunaSabina said:


> Hola Erasmo,
> 
> Encontré esta información que puede ayudarte a entender por qué "gente" se utiliza en plurar en algunos países, aunque gramaticalmente es incorrecto. El que sea utilizado, no implica que sea apropiado.


 
Gracias Luna,

Justamente después de ver ese artículo en el DPD fue que puse "cinco gentes" en mi post, que aunque se use, me sigue sonando terrible. Pero no debo ser tan cerrado como para creer que lo a que mi me parece incorrecto, no pueda ser perfectamente correcto en otros lares.



Pachuzka said:


> Én el DRAE no existe "gentes". Además me parece que se escucha horrible!!!! Gente es un conjunto de personas , así que es incorrecto decir "gentes" porque "gente" _per se_ es plural.


 
Pachuzka,

Comparto tu disgusto por "gentes", pero parece que en algunos casos no es incorrecto.

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## locaporfutbol

Mi profesora de espaňol dice que NUNCA se puede usar "gente" en plural. Yo, sin embargo, lo he leído muchas veces en libros.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Me parece únicamente irreprochable el plural "gentes" en un sentido antropológico: las múltiples gentes de la India, por ejemplo. Se usa comunmente en el sentido de personas, pero será de dialecto. Un caso paralelo es "grupo", que aunque refiere a múltiples personas, es singular y necesita un verbo en singular. Es más frecuente hablar de grupos también en plural, y por eso la diferencia es más evidente.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Estoy de acuerdo en gente es un conjunto de personas con alguna caracterísitica en común, como por ejemplo la gente del norte y la del sur. Si en un mismo grupo hay gente del norte y del sur, hay gentes de aquí y de allá.


----------



## María Madrid

Pachuzka said:


> Én el DRAE no existe "gentes".


En el DRAE tampoco encontrarás casas ni panes... las entradas vienen en singular salvo en sustantivos que no tengas singular (como gafas o pantalones). Que no vengan plurales o diminutivos no significa que esas palabras sean incorrectas.

Es cierto que, con la excepción de Julio Iglesias, lo normal es que todo el mundo diga "gente" pero en determinados casos gentes es posible y hasta preferible. No se dice "don de gente" sino de gentes, como explica Gévy. Por supuesto lo que no se dice es "ocho gentes". Singular o plural, sigue siendo incontable. Saludos,


----------



## Echándolosperros

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> Pretty G.: lo que pasa es que en Centroamérica, la palabra gente es utilizada para designar a la persona o personas si es plural, pero me parece que es una incorrección. Acá en Colombia nunca es usado este vocablo así, ni creo que en España tampoco. Los ecuatorianos también lo usan como en Centroamérica.
> Eduardo L.



Hola Eduardo:
No soy Colombiano pero vengo re-leyendo "Cien años de soledad" del escritor mejor conocido de tu país. Él escribe: " Macondo estaba transformado. *Las gentes* que llegaron con Úrsula divulgaron la buena calidad de su suelo y su posición privilegiada con respecto a la ciénaga, de modo que la escueta aldea de otro tiempo se convirtió muy pronto en un pueblo activo, ......"

Saludos,
             Echándolosperros


----------



## Pachuzka

María Madrid said:


> En el DRAE tampoco encontrarás casas ni panes... las entradas vienen en singular salvo en sustantivos que no tengas singular (como gafas o pantalones). Que no vengan plurales o diminutivos no significa que esas palabras sean incorrectas.
> 
> Es cierto que, con la excepción de Julio Iglesias, lo normal es que todo el mundo diga "gente" pero en determinados casos gentes es posible y hasta preferible. No se dice "don de gente" sino de gentes, como explica Gévy. Por supuesto lo que no se dice es "ocho gentes". Singular o plural, sigue siendo incontable. Saludos,


 
Bueno, pues temo decirte que en el DRAE sí puedes encontrar tanto "pantalón" como "gafa".... y a lo que me refería es a que si buscas "gente" en el DRAE dentro de sus acepciones y ejemplos no está "gentes". Sólo hace referencia al _derecho de gentes_, que creo ha quedado más que claro. En cambio, si buscas "plato" o "casa", el DRAE brinda ejemplos con éstas palabras en plural (platos/casas). 

Espero haberme explicado....


----------



## Namarne

Pachuzka said:


> y a lo que me refería es a que si buscas "gente" en el DRAE dentro de sus acepciones y ejemplos no está "gentes".


Buenas. 
Al final de la entrada *gente *del DRAE, hay seis expresiones (con su vínculo) en que se utiliza el plural *gentes*: _decir de las gentes, derecho de gentes, dicho de las gentes, don de gentes, el Apóstol de las gentes_ y _trato de gentes_. 
Es una palabra cuyo plural tiene un uso muy particular, pero haberlo haylo, yo creo.


----------



## Pachuzka

Namarne said:


> Buenas.
> Al final de la entrada *gente *del DRAE, hay seis expresiones (con su vínculo) en que se utiliza el plural *gentes*: _decir de las gentes, derecho de gentes, dicho de las gentes, don de gentes, el Apóstol de las gentes_ y _trato de gentes_.
> Es una palabra cuyo plural tiene un uso muy particular, pero haberlo haylo, yo creo.


 

Hola! No entendí muy bien lo que marqué en rojo. Y sí, como mencioné son casos excepcionales, pero en la práctica común , es decir, al hablar a diario español "gentes" es incorrecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Pachuzka said:


> en la práctica común , es decir, al hablar a diario español "gentes" es incorrecto.


No es exactamente lo mismo no ser de uso a ser incorrecto. El plural de _gente _es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## María Madrid

Pachuzka said:


> en el DRAE sí puedes encontrar tanto "pantalón" como "gafa"....


Cierto, escribí mi mensaje sin comprobarlo y esto es lo que pasa, pero en cualquier caso cuando hayas entrado a comprobar la entrada seguro que habrás visto que en ambos casos se añade la nota "U. m. en pl. con el mismo significado que en sing.". Lamentablemente no puedo corregir ya mi mensaje anterior, así pues quede la corrección reflejada aquí.

Sea como fuera, gente tiene plural y se forma añadiendo la letra ese y se usa con la bendición de la RAE, por ejemplo, en las expresiones que menciona Namarne.

Si te refieres a usar gente como sinónimo de persona, ciertamente es incorrecto decir "ocho gentes", pero eso es evidente y nadie tiene dudas sobre eso.


----------



## Cargustar

La palabra gente tiene diferentes acepciones. Tanto conjunto de personas como persona o individuo. Por lo tanto está bien dicho Las gentes, las dos gentes, las tres gentes, las 1000 gentes.
Además tambén se usa como adjetivo:
Es buena gente
Son buenas gentes
Como adjetivo gente quiere decir que tiene bondad. todo está en en el DRAE y si hay dudas consultar el DPD


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¿Dos gentes? ¿Tres gentes? Por lo que he entendido hasta arhoa, *gentes* es correcto cuando se refiere a una población: las gentes del norte, las gentes de Asia. O claro, en frases como *don de gentes*. Pero para contar personas... hum, si no es incorrecto, por lo menos me parece que suena muy mal.

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## mirx

Cargustar said:


> La palabra gente tiene diferentes acepciones. Tanto conjunto de personas como persona o individuo. Por lo tanto está bien dicho Las gentes, las dos gentes, las tres gentes, las 1000 gentes.
> Además tambén se usa como adjetivo:
> Es buena gente
> Son buenas gentes
> Como adjetivo gente quiere decir que tiene bondad. todo está en en el DRAE y si hay dudas consultar el DPD


 
Gracias.

Esto ha quedado claro desde hace rato y no entiendo porque siguen diciendo que es incorrecto.



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¿Dos gentes? ¿Tres gentes? Por lo que he entendido hasta arhoa, *gentes* es correcto cuando se refiere a una población: las gentes del norte, las gentes de Asia. O claro, en frases como *don de gentes*. Pero para contar personas... hum, si no es incorrecto, por lo menos me parece que suena muy mal.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Efectivamente Erasmo, una gente, dos gente y mil gentes más. La acepción No. 6 de gente -marcada como uso americano- dice claramente que gente también es un individuo o persona. Lunasabina, en contestación a un post tuyo, ha citado un texto _-que casi estoy seguro es el DPD-_ donde se puede apreciar el uso de gentes como sinónimo de personas. *"...alrededor de la tina, en la que podían caber cinco gentes..." *

Otro compañero también ha citado a García Marquez, y extraído unas líneas de 100 años de soledad. "Las gentes que llegaron con Úrsula", obviamente aquí no se refiere a grupos de personas, sino simplemente a unos cuantos individuos.



María Madrid said:


> Si te refieres a usar gente como sinónimo de persona, *ciertamente es incorrecto decir "ocho gentes*", pero eso es evidente y nadie tiene dudas sobre eso.


 
Más de lo mismo...

Y lo que más me molesta y sorprende es que sean los mismos mexicanos quienes digan que el uso de gente como sinónimo de persona es incorrecto, siendo que en México este uso es muy corriente. 

Reconozco que este uso se asocia (en México) normalmente con gente del medio rural o con poca formación académica, pero de nuevo, estos son sólo estereotipos.
Y bueno, qué mejores pruebas que las que recogen el DPD y la RAE y que ya han sido citadas hasta el cansancio en este y otros hilos similares.

Saludos.


----------



## manuza

hola a todos quisiera saber si esto es aplicabe a la palabra ciudadanía.


----------



## Pachuzka

"Ciudadanías" sí es correcto, ya que hay diversos países, con gentilicios diferentes. Por ejemplo, hay ciudadanías europeas, ciudadanía americana, ciudadanía asiática, etc...

Existe una página que podría aclararte la duda: www.ciudadaniaseuropeas.com 

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

*2. *En el español de ciertas zonas de América, especialmente en México y varios países centroamericanos, se usa también con el sentido de ‘persona o individuo’, es decir, como sustantivo contable y no colectivo: _«Luis era una gente muy caballerosa»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 3.2.97); con este sentido, su uso en plural es obligado cuando se desea aludir a más de una persona: _«Alrededor de la tina, en la que podían caber cinco gentes, había muchas plantas»_ (Mastretta _Vida _[Méx. 1990]).

La definición de arriba aplica para el noroeste de México. Es muy común decir la gente o las gentes. En la gente, un grupo de personas se ha vuelto una entidad. En las gentes, se entiende por un grupo de personas como tal, no como una entidad, sino como varias personas.
Yo estoy acostumbrada a usar la forma en singular, como una entidad, lo que me ha causado muchos problemas cuando lo digo en inglés, por ser en plural en dicha lengua.
La gente de Sonora=Las gentes de Sonora. Al final viene a ser lo mismo. al menos en el noroeste de México.
Como vieron en el diccionario no es usado de la misma manera en otros lugares es por eso que a muchos les incomoda.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Pachuzka said:


> "Ciudadanías" sí es correcto, ya que hay diversos países, con gentilicios diferentes. Por ejemplo, hay ciudadanías europeas, ciudadanía americana, ciudadanía asiática, etc...
> 
> Existe una página que podría aclararte la duda: www.ciudadaniaseuropeas.com
> 
> Saludos


 

Ciudadanía puede referirse al conjunto de ciudadanos de un pueblo o nación (a sus gentes), pero también a la cualidad y derecho del ciudadano.

En esta página web que has facilitado están hablando de la *cualidad* y derechos de los ciudadanos europeos, no de las gentes europeas.

Saludos


----------



## Palo

Pretty G. said:


> Yo aun sigo confundida...y tengo una pregunta acerca de eso...Yo e escuchado a personas decir..."Una Gente"... No se supone que gente es plural y no deberia usarse el singular 1...¿Es correcto o no?


 
Acá en Venezuela gente nunca se usa en singular (una gente), ni se pluraliza (gentes) por lo menos yo no lo he escuchado. Pero si lo he escuchado mucho de los mexicanos. Expresiones como estas:
Juan es una gente muy especial. y hay muchas gentes malintencionadas. No sé de que región pero lo he escuchado sólo de mexicanos.


----------



## Nananino

"Gentes", lo podrás encontrar seguido en libros de aprox. 1850 a 1900, en México, permaneció bastante tiempo, pero ya es mal visto en cualquier país, incluso hablado. Trata de evitarlo. Tal como lo explica AleCcowan, sólo sería bien visto en frases populares y en algunas frases que tú inventes, refiriéndote a "las gentes" como la "chusma". Osea, gente indeseable, inculta; etc.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Discrepo con la definición de Nananino, eso será quizá en su región. En el noroeste de México la palabra gentes no se usa en forma peyorativa.
Saludos


----------



## la caixa

?Como decir? 800 millones de gente (... 300 millones de ninos) - en el lugar de los puntos deberia estar algo que significara "en eso", "en estos 800 millones", pero no se como eso se dice en espanol...


----------



## coquis14

la caixa said:


> ?Cómo decir? 800 millones de personas(... 300 millones de niños) - en el lugar de los puntos debería estar algo que significara "en eso", "en estos 800 millones", pero no se como eso se dice en espanol...


 
Disculpe pero sinceramente no entiendo la pregunta muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

la caixa said:


> ?Como decir? 800 millones de gente (... 300 millones de ninos) - en el lugar de los puntos deberia estar algo que significara "en eso", "en estos 800 millones", pero no se como eso se dice en espanol...


 
Hola:

Provisionalmente diría "entre estos 800 millones de chinos.."; no obstante me gustaría que colocaras más contexto, o lo que es lo mismo, qué quieres comunicar.

Saludos,


----------



## la caixa

Por ejemplo: 

800 millones de personas (... 300 millones de niños) sufre el hambre constantemente.

Gracias,


----------



## piraña utria

la caixa said:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> 800 millones de personas (... 300 millones de niños) sufre el hambre constantemente.
> 
> Gracias,


 
Hola:

"Entre estos" estaría bien entonces, reemplazando los puntos suspensivos.

Saludos,


----------



## coquis14

la caixa said:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> 800 millones de personas (... 300 millones de niños) sufren el hambre constantemente/diariamente.(me suena más natural al contexto)
> 
> Gracias,


Saludos


----------



## Servando

la caixa said:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> 800 millones de personas (... 300 millones de niños) sufre el hambre constantemente.
> 
> Gracias,



800 millones de personas 
800 millones de gentes 
300 millones de niños sufren (de) hambre 

Aunque gente se refiere a muchas personas, cuando expresas una cantidad esta debe decirse en plural (explicación aquí).

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Servando, no encontré ningún apartado en el enlace que proporcionaste que indique que "gentes" debe ir pluralizado.

Caixa, creo que lo que buscas es más o menos algo como lo que apuntó Piraña.

800 millones de personas, _de los cuales 300 son niños_, sufren de hambre...


----------



## Servando

mirx said:


> Servando, no encontré ningún apartado en el enlace que proporcionaste que indique que "gentes" debe ir pluralizado.



*2. *En el español de ciertas zonas de América, especialmente en México y varios países centroamericanos, se usa también con el sentido de ‘persona o individuo’, es decir, como sustantivo contable y no colectivo: _«Luis era una gente muy caballerosa»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 3.2.97); *con este sentido, su uso en plural es obligado cuando se desea aludir a más de una persona: *_«Alrededor de la tina, en la que podían caber *cinco gentes*, había muchas plantas»_ (Mastretta _Vida _[Méx. 1990]). En España solo es normal el uso de _gente_ con referente singular en la expresión _buena_ (o _mala_) _gente, _que también se documenta en el español americano: _«Yo soy muy buena gente»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]); _«Tato, por su parte, no era mala gente»_ (ÁlvzGil _Naufragios_ [Cuba 2002]).

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

800 millones de personas,  entre ellos 300 millones de niños, sufren hambre todos los días.


----------



## mirx

Servando said:


> *2. *En el español de ciertas zonas de América, especialmente en México y varios países centroamericanos, se usa también con el sentido de ‘persona o individuo’, es decir, como sustantivo contable y no colectivo: _«Luis era una gente muy caballerosa»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 3.2.97); *con este sentido, su uso en plural es obligado cuando se desea aludir a más de una persona: *_«Alrededor de la tina, en la que podían caber *cinco gentes*, había muchas plantas»_ (Mastretta _Vida _[Méx. 1990]). En España solo es normal el uso de _gente_ con referente singular en la expresión _buena_ (o _mala_) _gente, _que también se documenta en el español americano: _«Yo soy muy buena gente»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]); _«Tato, por su parte, no era mala gente»_ (ÁlvzGil _Naufragios_ [Cuba 2002]).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Servando, esto no es una regla sino _una excepción a la regla_ y que pasa, de hecho, nada más en México y otros países centroamericanos.

En el resto del mundo hispanohablante _gente_ nunca es sinónimo de individuo o persona y por lo tanto nunca va pluralizado.


----------



## Servando

mirx said:


> Servando, esto no es una regla sino _una excepción a la regla_ y que pasa, de hecho, nada más en México y otros países centroamericanos.
> 
> En el resto del mundo hispanohablante _gente_ nunca es sinónimo de individuo o persona y por lo tanto nunca va pluralizado.



En efecto, dice que solo se emplea en México y en países centroamericanos y no de uso general, pero, si llegas a emplear esta forma de uso (la cual permite la REA), menciona la forma de como emplearla. _Para las excepciones también hay reglas_.

Yo mismo utilizaría preferentemente "personas" en lugar de "gentes", pero lo que digo, es que la RAE lo considera y lo permite y en caso de su uso, dice que debe pluralizarse.


----------



## pe_marti

Creo que la mejor propuesta (la más universal, pues) es la de ToñoTorreón...


----------



## wamcon

Estoy de acuerdo con pe marti.
La mejor respuesta es la de Toño Torreón 
"800 millones de personas,  entre ellos 300 millones de niños, sufren hambre todos los días."
O también:
"800 millones de personas,  entre *los cuales* 300 millones de niños, sufren *de* hambre todos los días."

Y referente a lo de la gente nunca pondría 800 millones de gente/s pero si tuviera que elegir probablemente lo pondría en singular.


----------



## Hernada

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola amigos!
Cual es la diferencia entre la gente y las gentes. Según mis conocimientos el singular de esta palabra significa no una sola persona, sino varias personas. Para que entonces usar el plural. Alguien podria explicarmelo?
Gracias Hernada


----------



## flljob

El uso del plural puede ser literario.
Gente puede referirse a un grupo étnico. Si te refieres a varios grupos étnicos, puedes decir gentes.
En México, gente puede ser un individuo, si hay varios individuos puedes llamarlos gentes.

Estas gentes ¿a qué hora se van? Estas personas/estos individuos ¿a qué hora se van?


----------



## HeavyMetal

Hernada said:


> ¡Hola, amigos!
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre la gente y las gentes? Según mis conocimientos, el singular de esta palabra significa no una sola persona, sino varias personas. ¿Para qué entonces usar el plural? ¿Alguien podría explicármelo?
> Gracias.
> 
> Hernada.



Hola, Hernada, te dejo lo que el DPD dice al respecto:



> *gente. 1.* En el español general, este sustantivo femenino se emplea como nombre colectivo no contable y significa ‘personas’: _«La gente acudía a su bar»_ (Obligado _Salsa_ [Arg. 2002]); _«En torno a nosotros había un grupo de gente joven que reía y voceaba»_ (Salisachs _Gangrena_ [Esp. 1975]). Como otros nombres colectivos, admite un plural expresivo, usado casi exclusivamente en la lengua literaria: _«Fue ella quien me introdujo en las cosas, en las comidas, en las gentes de aquí»_ (Benedetti _Primavera_ [Ur. 1982]). La divergencia entre su referente (plural) y su número gramatical (singular) puede dar lugar a errores de concordancia (→ concordancia, 4.7).
> 
> *2.* En el español de ciertas zonas de América, especialmente en México y varios países centroamericanos, se usa también con el sentido de ‘persona o individuo’, es decir, como sustantivo contable y no colectivo: _«Luis era una gente muy caballerosa»_ (_Prensa_ [Nic.] 3.2.97); con este sentido, su uso en plural es obligado cuando se desea aludir a más de una persona: _«Alrededor de la tina, en la que podían caber cinco gentes, había muchas plantas»_ (Mastretta _Vida_ [Méx. 1990]). En España solo es normal el uso de gente con referente singular en la expresión _buena_ (o _mala_) _gente,_ que también se documenta en el español americano: _«Yo soy muy buena gente»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]); _«Tato, por su parte, no era mala gente»_ (ÁlvzGil _Naufragios_ [Cuba 2002]).
> 
> *3.* En el español coloquial de muchos países de América se emplea también, como adjetivo o como sustantivo, con el sentido de ‘[persona] honesta, amable y servicial’ y ‘[persona] distinguida o de buena posición’: _«Sería conveniente que llamara al doctor Pereyda_ [...]; _él es muy gente y seguramente no le cobrará»_ (Olivera _Enfermera_ [Méx. 1991]); _«Ese es para mí menos que nada, aunque estos caballeros hablen de él como si fuera gente»_ (Piglia _Respiración_ [Arg. 1980]).
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​



Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

flljob said:


> El uso del plural puede ser literario.
> Gente puede referirse a un grupo étnico. Si te refieres a varios grupos étnicos, puedes decir gentes.
> En México, gente puede ser un individuo, si hay varios individuos puedes llamarlos gentes.
> 
> Estas gentes ¿a qué hora se van? Estas personas/estos individuos ¿a qué hora se van?


 
Muy común en México equiparar gente con persona cuando, en sentido estricto, es conjunto de personas.

A mí me produce urticaria _Estas gentes, ¿a qué hora se van? _pero respetemos, respetemos.

Anotación: curiosamente, en francés, es siempre en plural para un grupo de personas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí *el plural individualiza*, frente al _singular_ que es un auténtico _colectivo_.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Me llamó la atención la frase "Estas gentes ¿a que hora se van?" porque aquí la usamos cuando por ejemplo hay una reunión en un salón o al aire libre a la que han concurrido grupos heterogéneos de invitados. También a veces para diferenciar "esta gente" (la familia Pérez) de "estas gentes" (el conjunto variopinto de presentes). De alguna manera conservamos el concepto de clan que la propia palabra esconde.


----------



## Escalador

Para mí a veces *gentes* son varias personas y se utiliza como sinónimo de personas. Ahora gente es colectivo y se utiliza para nombrar a un grupo.
Un ejemplo:
Toda la gente de aquí habla varios idiomas.
Algunas gentes de aquí hablan inglés y español y otras hablan inglés y frances.


----------



## Hernada

Yo aprendi español en Cuba, allí nunca he oido usar el plural. Se dice: María es una gente buena. La gente de mi barrio .... Sin embargo leyendo el libro de Arturo Barea La forja de un rebelde, y observo que el a veces usa singular otras veces el plural. Por ejemplo: "Y tu comprenderás que no voy hacer la amistad con la gente del campo."
" Heliodoro y los que andan con él convencieron a las gentes de Madrid de hacer la escuela en lo alto...."
Esto se llama libertad del escritor?


----------



## ManPaisa

Hernada said:


> Yo aprendi español en Cuba, allí nunca he oido usar el plural.



Depende del país.  En el español de Colombia tampoco. Allí_, gentes_ se usa sólo como término expresivo en contextos literarios como el que apunta el DPD.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Acaso en Colombia también lo usamos (en conetxtos literarios) para referirnos a una nación, a muchos grupos de gente o a una muchedumbre heterogénea:

Las gentes se rebelaron contra la tiranía. _<—Pueblo, habitantes, nación._
Al congreso acudieron gentes de todo el mundo. _<—Grupos de gente._
Pero las gentes venían a Él para que los curase._<—Muchedumbre._

Sonaría innatural utilizar ese plural en el habla cotidiana.

Saludos,


----------



## Fer BA

Escalador said:


> Para mí a veces *gentes* son varias personas y se utiliza como sinónimo de personas. Ahora gente es colectivo y se utiliza para nombrar a un grupo.
> Un ejemplo:
> Toda la gente de aquí habla varios idiomas.
> Algunas gentes de aquí hablan inglés y español y otras hablan inglés y frances.


 

Yo he trabajado mucho con mexicanos (antes que entremos a la sobrecorreción, los remito a la parte final del #19 de Alec) y siempre entendí que lo usaban como sinonimo de personas: _para este trabajo precisamos quince gentes y para este otro solo *una gente.*_


----------



## carrisagas

Una duda tal vez inocente, si partimos de que gente se define como:

f. Conjunto de personas: había mucha gente en la fiesta. || Nombre colectivo que se da a cada una de las clases que pueden distinguirse en la sociedad: gente rica, pobre.(...)
(Espasa Calpe, S.A.)


Entonces cuando tenemos varios conjuntos de personas(gente rica, gente pobre, gente alegre) ¿qué es lo que pasa?, ¿se le puede decir había varias "gentes"?(varios conjuntos de personas).

 Como lo que pasa con la palabra "asociación" que es "unión de varias personas", cuando hay varias uniones de personas decimos que existen varias "asociaciones"; ¿no pasará por ahí eso de "gentes"?

Un saludo a todos...


----------



## Milton Sand

De acuerdo contigo, carrisagas.


----------



## turkjey5

de Maria Moliner:
1 f. Conjunto de *personas. (pl.; lit.) Gente de todas [o de distintas] clases: "Las gentes le seguían para escuchar sus predicaciones". Junto con un adjetivo u otra determinación se emplea como atributo equivaliendo a "personas": "Son buena gente [gente indeseable, gente rica, gente del pueblo]". (Hispam.) Persona, individuo. Conjunto de trabajadores o de personas que se reúnen en un trabajo o acción cualquiera: "No empezaremos la sesión mientras no esté aquí toda la gente". *Personal. Mil. Conjunto de los soldados de una unidad. Mar. Conjunto de los soldados o marineros de un *barco.


----------



## BeaRB

Es horroroso. Para mí es horroroso el uso indiscriminado que se le da a "_gentes" _aquí en España. 

Soy extranjera, y en mi país tenemos varios vicios del lenguaje. Decímos mal muchas cosas, cuanto menos estudios, hablamos peor.
Así fui corregida montón de veces en mi mal hablar. Por lo mismo, es que no puedo soportar, que algo que sí, a mi me enseñaron y lo tengo muy bien aprendido desde temprana edad, aqui tengo que venir a escuchar a diestra y a siniestra. Porque es que hasta en las noticias, reporteros, periodistas y demás, al dos por tres dicen _"gentes". _Y yo flipo.

Hoy mismo, y fue por eso que entré a ver que encontraba en la web al respecto. Hoy mismo, estuve viendo un reportaje chulísimo de mi país, pero me mataron cuando en la conclusión salieron con _"gentes". _Muy mal.
Que gente es pluraaaal!!!
Que haya alguna situación que sea válida su (doble) pluralización, puede. Pero que sé yo, preferiría que se usara gente cuando puede ser genteS y no como se usa _"gentes" _cuando es gentE. 

Me parece una vulgaridad inaceptable, más, por quienes tanto critican otras vulgaridades.


----------



## BeaRB

mirx:

Te cuento, que lastimosamente, en España, origen del español, sí dicen "_gentes" _y no como excepción a ninguna regla. Lo dicen indiscriminadamente.


----------



## BeaRB

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> Pretty G.: lo que pasa es que en Centroamérica, la palabra gente es utilizada para designar a la persona o personas si es plural, pero me parece que es una incorrección. Acá en Colombia nunca es usado este vocablo así, ni creo que en España tampoco. Los ecuatorianos también lo usan como en Centroamérica.
> Eduardo L.



Siento decepcionarte Eduardo, en España, para mi decepción, si dicen _"gentes" _al dos por tres


----------



## edgarrm100

Aca en mexico no se usa "gentes" es mas comun escuchar  "gente" para referirse al tipo de persona que es por ejemplo:
"Es gente muy rica" aqui refiriendose al tipo de personas que son, a decir "Son personas muy ricas" o "Conoces a David, es muy buena gente." notese aqui que use gente para referirme a una sola persona es porque gente lo use para referirme al tipo de persona que es, osea al circulo de personas al  que entra, aqui otro ejemplo:
Juan —Oye tu conoces a  Carlos?
Edgar —Si es el tipo de gente que aplaude todas tus tonterias.
 Refiriendome a que hay varias personas que  aplauden todas las tonterias de Juan y carlos entra en ese circulo de personas, como referirme a un grupo de personas, personas en conjunto o un grupo social y/o circulo social.
Ahora les dejo un ejemplo que creo que dejara en claro: "La gente del madrid aplaude" 
Refiriendome a lo mismo que mencione antes grupo de personas, tipo de personas o algun circulo social.
Aunque tambien se emplea de la forma comun para referirnos a muchos pocos y bastantes
aunque aveces hacemos muy expresiva la oracion
"habia mucha gente" "Era mucha gente del madrid"

Y en cuanto "gentes" no lo he escuchado aca en  México. Si pero es poco comun.


----------



## WizardDani

Más horroroso es escuchar a uno decir "La gente son envidiosa" ... Cada vez que alguien dice eso, un diccionario se suicida.

En fin, el empleo de *gentes*, al menos en mi opinión, siempre ha sido un uso coloquial sabiendo de por sí que está mal, como burlándose de la gente que lo dice. Parecido a cuando determinadas personas, para burlarse de la lengua mal hablada, dicen "y venga *de* reír..." en vez de *a*, pero son conscientes de que está mal (y así lo he constatado). No sé, quizás mi círculo social es muy raro... Je je je. 

Lo que está claro es que *gentes* no es correcto, ni en serio ni en broma.


----------



## edw

WizardDani said:


> Lo que está claro es que *gentes* no es correcto, ni en serio ni en broma.


_
Gente*s*_ *sí *es correcto. Se usa ampliamente en toda Centroamérica en todos los registros. 

A ver lo que reza la Academia:



> *gente. 1.* (...) Como otros nombres colectivos, admite un plural expresivo, usado casi exclusivamente en la lengua literaria: _«Fue ella quien me introdujo en las cosas, en las comidas, en las gentes de aquí»_ (Benedetti _Primavera_  [Ur. 1982]). La divergencia entre su referente (plural) y su número  gramatical (singular) puede dar lugar a errores de concordancia (→ concordancia, 4.7).
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------

